# Cheltenham Day 1



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Who are you most looking forward to seeing and winning? 

I would LOVE to see Honeysuckle win again. She is amazing but if Appreciate it is on song it will make for an interesting race. He hasn't ran since he won the Supreme Novices by 17l last year.

Obviously I will be cheering Corach Rambler home - you can't miss him, he has half a white face! Looks like he is wearing head gear but he isn't his blaze just starts halfway down his face. Or maybe you would call it a very large white snip!?


----------



## cold_feet (15 March 2022)

Although I love racing I’m not at all knowledgeable and don’t usually follow meets day by day, not even Cheltenham.  This year I am couch bound with a broken foot and looking forward to end to end coverage 😁.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2022)

For the first time in 20 years i am working today. 😳. Will be home by 3.30 and it’s fend for yourself for supper.
I would love to see Honeysuckle win again. Apart from that just anyone not Irish trained!


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 March 2022)

Love watching it on TV, have to admit I’m not keen on going there despite it being our closest course, so busy and rammed. I prefer to watch from the sofa. 
Sadly I’m working all day today and the rest of the week is looking pretty full on so I don’t think I’ll see very much this time. Enjoy everyone!!


----------



## Laafet (15 March 2022)

I am in two tipping competition - the company one and the department one. One of the joys of working for my place is that it will be on our huge TVs in the office all afternoon!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (15 March 2022)

I love racing as it reminds me of being a child being taken to Ascot with my dad but I’m woefully ignorant on any details. 

Dad and I are currently in Tenerife so once he finishes his round of golf we’re going to go find a sports bar to watch it on.


----------



## xDundryx (15 March 2022)

Constitution Hill in the supreme! Wow! But green screens up after the last hurdle 🤞😩


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

I was so hoping Jonbon was going to pick up and see him off bit fair play, he won that well!


----------



## bonny (15 March 2022)

He’s some horse but also shows you don’t need a big flashy one to be good.


----------



## bonny (15 March 2022)

Two for the home team !


----------



## McGrools (15 March 2022)

Brilliant start for the Brits! Love it! Gives me goosebumps 😍😍


----------



## reynold (15 March 2022)

Glad I'm now retired and can watch good racing like this.

Condolences to the connections of the horse fatally injured in the first race.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Getting nervous now!


----------



## Velcrobum (15 March 2022)

What a fairy tail for the owner/breeders of Edwardstown. Such a clever horse to side step the fallen horse and jockey. 
Will be cheering Corach Rambler on!!


----------



## Velcrobum (15 March 2022)

YES well done.


----------



## cold_feet (15 March 2022)

Wow!


----------



## Kadastorm (15 March 2022)

Woohoo well done team Russel! He flew through that gap!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Get in there Corach! Such a good lad!


----------



## leflynn (15 March 2022)

That was a cracker! Well done team Corach Rambler


----------



## scotlass (15 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Get in there Corach! Such a good lad!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations to Lucinda, Scu, Derek, Jaimie, the Ramblers and everyone at the yard.  Absolutely fantastic win, which was very similar to One for Arthur's National win coming from literally no-where.   Great holding of his nerve by Derek, in the knowledge of the capabilities of the horse.


----------



## McGrools (15 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Get in there Corach! Such a good lad!
		
Click to expand...

👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## McGrools (15 March 2022)

Just brilliant! 😍😍


----------



## Velcrobum (15 March 2022)

That was quite stunning given where he was before he started to attack the leaders!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Corach stays all day and will be a National horse further down the line. It also goes to show that you don't need to spend a lot of money to buy a good horse either as he was only £17k at the same sale as Ahoy Senor who was only £50k. I know that is a lot of money to a lot of people but in racehorse money that's nothing.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (15 March 2022)

What a win by Honeysuckle, fabulous horse.


----------



## bonny (15 March 2022)

What an amazing horse


----------



## leflynn (15 March 2022)

Another great win, so pleased for Honeysuckle and Rachel Blackmore, some great racing today!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

A lot of people don't like the fact that the mares get a 7lb allowance, even De Bromhead says she doesn't need it to win and I can well believe it! What a fantastic mare! 

Will she go to stud now? I know Kenny will be keen to breed from her but will she go for 1 more Champion Hurdle first?


----------



## bonny (15 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			A lot of people don't like the fact that the mares get a 7lb allowance, even De Bromhead says she doesn't need it to win and I can well believe it! What a fantastic mare! 

Will she go to stud now? I know Kenny will be keen to breed from her but will she go for 1 more Champion Hurdle first?
		
Click to expand...

She’s a superstar, I think you are a bit premature


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

bonny said:



			She’s a superstar, I think you are a bit premature
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but there is a theory that you can run the greatness out of them so they don't pass it on to their offspring. Kenny is building up his team of mares specifically to breed his own now down in Ayrshire so it will be interesting to see what they do now she has 3 Irish and Cheltenham Champion Hurdles to her name.


----------



## nagblagger (15 March 2022)

Drinks on Elf ?
Well done - brilliant race....


----------



## daffy44 (15 March 2022)

What a mare!!  Epic win!


----------



## McGrools (15 March 2022)

What a fab first day! The irish are on the back foot.
Loving seeing Nico animated!
Chuffed for Nicky Henderson, he gives his all. I really hope Shishkin carries on the roll tmrw xx


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2022)

I got home from work early. What an amazing day. Love Nico. He’s some jockey.
Honeysuckle was awesome, I think if Epatante had jumped the last clean she’d have gone close but H was always the winner.
Constitution Hill never looked like he had to put any effort in, he’s a horse and a half. Edward stone was great, so pleased for connections.
Corach Rambler just wow, last to first. It looked like the rest were pulling up.
And the very best thing. The Fat Flicker didn’t win anything, long may that continue. (He’s not getting talked about much either, is he?). Couldn’t happen to a more unpleasant creature.


----------



## Smitty (15 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Maybe but there is a theory that you can run the greatness out of them so they don't pass it on to their offspring. Kenny is building up his team of mares specifically to breed his own now down in Ayrshire so it will be interesting to see what they do now she has 3 Irish and Cheltenham Champion Hurdles to her name.
		
Click to expand...

That is so interesting.  I can't see how that can happen, surely the genetics must play the greatest part


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2022)

Shall we have one more was a lovely looking horse, horrible he was a fatality 

Reading the in running comments on racing post make me angry, sounds like he should have been pulled up

"hampered by faller 3 out, soon dropped to last and struggling, no chance when fell last, fatally injured"

Why not pull him up? 

I'm another who can't stand GE, and hope he doesn't win a single race. Petty I know but there we go! 

Honeysuckle is fantastic. 

Why are they showing so little of the horses, we only seem to see them at the start Why can't they show them in the paddock I'd far rather that than the flipping fashion sections they usually show. I love when they do their "where are they now" segments I'd like to see more of them. How about more hat cam footage, including on the gallops- what routine do they follow etc.


----------



## humblepie (15 March 2022)

Just watching it now. The speed they took the first hurdle at in the first. Eek.


----------



## Velcrobum (15 March 2022)

Question for Elf where do the enormous Irish contingent of horses get stabled or do they constantly shuttle them in and out??


----------



## Orangehorse (15 March 2022)

I don't think I have ever seen a horse in as perfect condition  Honeysuckle, she looks fantastic.  I'm so glad she won again.


----------



## McGrools (15 March 2022)

humblepie said:



			Just watching it now. The speed they took the first hurdle at in the first. Eek.
		
Click to expand...

I know, the balls it takes from both horses and jockeys! I think that is why i love it so much, i appreciate just how incredibly brave they all are


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			Question for Elf where do the enormous Irish contingent of horses get stabled or do they constantly shuttle them in and out??
		
Click to expand...

I think they stable most of them at Aintree and just have that days runners at Cheltenham itself. So they shuttle back and forth for the big teams - Mullins, Elliot and De Bromhead. The ones with only a handful stay at Chetlenham.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Shall we have one more was a lovely looking horse, horrible he was a fatality

Reading the in running comments on racing post make me angry, sounds like he should have been pulled up

"hampered by faller 3 out, soon dropped to last and struggling, no chance when fell last, fatally injured"

Why not pull him up?

I'm another who can't stand GE, and hope he doesn't win a single race. Petty I know but there we go!

Honeysuckle is fantastic.

Why are they showing so little of the horses, we only seem to see them at the start Why can't they show them in the paddock I'd far rather that than the flipping fashion sections they usually show. I love when they do their "where are they now" segments I'd like to see more of them. How about more hat cam footage, including on the gallops- what routine do they follow etc.
		
Click to expand...

If you are on Facebook we have been doing a bit of an insight into what goes on behind the scenes getting ready for the meeting, what goes in the truck etc. Look for Lucinda Russell Racing. I can't seem to link to our page as an admin 🙄 so a link to one of our posts instead.

https://fb.watch/bMDL3eXVJd/

I know people don't like Elliot but Camilla did a great video on the kit they take. A 2 stalls just for all their kit! All the buckets, pads etc and I was laughing at Jaimie saying she would be so incredibly envious of their bridle rack 😂😂 I will see if I can find it.

https://fb.watch/bMDFDl6HTs/


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			If you are on Facebook we have been doing a bit of an insight into what goes on behind the scenes getting ready for the meeting, what goes in the truck etc. Look for Lucinda Russell Racing. I can't seem to link to our page as an admin 🙄 so a link to one of our posts instead.

https://fb.watch/bMDL3eXVJd/

I know people don't like Elliot but Camilla did a great video on the kit they take. A 2 stalls just for all their kit! All the buckets, pads etc and I was laughing at Jaimie saying she would be so incredibly envious of their bridle rack 😂😂 I will see if I can find it.

https://fb.watch/bMDFDl6HTs/

Click to expand...


Thank you that was really interesting, could you do one on what happens after a race eg the care they get etc/ the cooling off process/ the checks that are done? See I'd much rather stuff like that than flipping betting or fashion! 

I love Corach's half blaze! 

Is someone responsible for packing all that kit themselves? Is it piled to one side then checked by someone else to make sure everything is there. Didnt realise you had to pack the jockeys silks, i thought for some reason the jockey did that.

Another interesting video would be getting ready for a race eg when do you go to the pre parade, getting tacked up etc 

I like seeing the videos of the retired former champions parading i know some were there today but nor sure if ITV showed them?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

If your on FB there are pics and videos on the group Racehorses, Where Are They Now.

I'm not sure Duffers will be up for doing much of an after race at Cheltenham tomorrow with Hank but I will be at Hexham on Thursday so can do one then. I know it's not a big meeting but the after care is the same.

Duffers usually packs all the kit. Even if I am the one going she still packs it all for me 😂😂 she can't help herself, it's a little bit of OCD on her part! 

The yards keep the silks because you might not always have the same jockeys on the horses or jockeys from your yard. So we have great big racks full of colours.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2022)

Smitty said:



			That is so interesting.  I can't see how that can happen, surely the genetics must play the greatest part
		
Click to expand...

I imagine it is a superstition developed by the fact that very few mares beget a foal as good as them? Stallions have more chances maybe?


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2022)

Orangehorse said:



			I don't think I have ever seen a horse in as perfect condition  Honeysuckle, she looks fantastic.  I'm so glad she won again.
		
Click to expand...

Conformationally she looks great too, to me (fully expecting to be pulled up on her straight shoulder/ weak pasterns  etc… )


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I imagine it is a superstition developed by the fact that very few mares beget a foal as good as them? Stallions have more chances maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Thinking on it we have not seen any of Annie Power's offspring. 

Ouija Board only had 1 good offspring.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (15 March 2022)

Clodagh said:



			I imagine it is a superstition developed by the fact that very few mares beget a foal as good as them? Stallions have more chances maybe?
		
Click to expand...

I remember some research a while ago which found that a stallion sired his best, most successful foals while he was very young. I wonder if it's the same with mares; her best most, strongest eggs are produced in her first few years of fertility.


----------



## nagblagger (15 March 2022)

When Cheltenham is over please can you keep us updated in 'the life of 'Elf', i know i'm a relatively new user, but i used to love reading your insightful threads.....


----------



## McGrools (15 March 2022)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I remember some research a while ago which found that a stallion sired his best, most successful foals while he was very young. I wonder if it's the same with mares; her best most, strongest eggs are produced in her first few years of fertility.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen somewhere recently that a sports horse stud thinks that the 3/4 year old mares produce better offspring. A lot are now bred from before being broken and pursuing a ridden career.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

nagblagger said:



			When Cheltenham is over please can you keep us updated in 'the life of 'Elf', i know i'm a relatively new user, but i used to love reading your insightful threads.....
		
Click to expand...

I'll do one tomorrow of my eventful morning yesterday 😂😂


----------



## nagblagger (15 March 2022)

Brilliant...
Why are you still sober after todays result?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

I don't drink. Never have, never will. I might wear loads of alcohol branded clothing but I never drink the stuff! Plus I have spent day off 😂😂 doing the yard Facebook page 😂😂 we always make sure to at least 'like' every comment as we do value our followers and we like to include them as much as possible with the behind the scenes stuff.

And we have another runners tomorrow! Ahoy Senor in the 2nd race.


----------



## nagblagger (15 March 2022)

Just visited your web page  (trying to work out which one is you)  then i found my new toy boy, the farrier Greg !

I wonder how many others will now go to the staff team page....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Just visited your web page  (trying to work out which one is you)  then i found my new toy boy, the farrier Greg !

I wonder how many others will now go to the staff team page....
		
Click to expand...

Ah most people know exactly who I am as my username was my initials before I changed for Xmas a few years ago. You have joined since then 😂 

Greg has a younger brother, Jack, who is also a farrier along with their father Dougie. Their sister is a very promising young show jumper up here.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2022)

nagblagger said:



			Just visited your web page  (trying to work out which one is you)  then i found my new toy boy, the farrier Greg !

I wonder how many others will now go to the staff team page....
		
Click to expand...


Of course I didn't.... 

I wouldn't mind a closer look at Paul the race planner and Steven the assistant trainer. Connor the apprentice is rather nice but probably about 12 years younger than me 🤣


----------



## palo1 (15 March 2022)

Honeysuckle is just extraordinary; brilliantly well made, beautiful and mega talented.  I hope she goes to stud really!  Disappointed with Appreciate It today tbh though.  Nothing however can eclipse the joy of watching Honeysuckle and Rachel Blackmore.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			If your on FB there are pics and videos on the group Racehorses, Where Are They Now.

I'm not sure Duffers will be up for doing much of an after race at Cheltenham tomorrow with Hank but I will be at Hexham on Thursday so can do one then. I know it's not a big meeting but the after care is the same.

Duffers usually packs all the kit. Even if I am the one going she still packs it all for me 😂😂 she can't help herself, it's a little bit of OCD on her part! 

The yards keep the silks because you might not always have the same jockeys on the horses or jockeys from your yard. So we have great big racks full of colours.
		
Click to expand...


Ooh yes please to a behind the scenes post race at Hexham! Isnt it Hexham you disapprove of or is it another course?

I'd have to have a written list and cross everything off then go through it again to check I hadnt missed anything I'm not surprised she's ocd 🤣 has anything ever been forgotten?

That makes sensible about needing the silks to hand for whatever jockey is chosen, are they easily washed? Sometimes they look completely ruined.


----------



## Spotherisk (15 March 2022)

I was at Cheltenham today, my first time at a big race meet, it was such a great day!  Constitution Hill was a winner for me and I had a few placings.  We were a group of 12 and really enjoyed the whole time we were there, that roar and the crowd chanting.


----------



## bonny (15 March 2022)

Spotherisk said:



			I was at Cheltenham today, my first time at a big race meet, it was such a great day!  Constitution Hill was a winner for me and I had a few placings.  We were a group of 12 and really enjoyed the whole time we were there, that roar and the crowd chanting.
		
Click to expand...

Just read that Constitution Hill is the highest rated novice hurdler ever !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ooh yes please to a behind the scenes post race at Hexham! Isnt it Hexham you disapprove of or is it another course?

I'd have to have a written list and cross everything off then go through it again to check I hadnt missed anything I'm not surprised she's ocd 🤣 has anything ever been forgotten?

That makes sensible about needing the silks to hand for whatever jockey is chosen, are they easily washed? Sometimes they look completely ruined.
		
Click to expand...

I hate, loathe and despise Hexham. If Putin could just "accidentally" drop one of his bombs on it I couldn't say I would be sad at all.

Of course things do get forgotten occasionally but rarely by us. But racing is such a great community that anything you do forget someone will happily lend you without a second thought.

Silks aren't made of silk these days. They are either made of light or heavy nylon so are easily washed. A few owners have silks made of lycra that are skin tight and just look weird over top of body protectors.

P.s. Connor has only just turned 17yo and has been out of action since the turn of the year with a broken elbow.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (16 March 2022)

How is Connor doing Elf? I used to be on the same yard as his mum, she moved there while expecting him, and he always, always wanted to be a jockey!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2022)

Jeni the dragon said:



			How is Connor doing Elf? I used to be on the same yard as his mum, she moved there while expecting him, and he always, always wanted to be a jockey!
		
Click to expand...

The elbow is taking a long long time to heal. He is aiming to be back riding out for the last week in March and hopefully race riding the first week of April.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (16 March 2022)

I have a bad feeling for TR today...

Hope he gets retired safely, I can't say I want him to win as they'll get even greedier and make him come back next year 

Hoping he's pulled up safely and retired, then comes back to Aintree for the past winners parade


----------



## bonny (16 March 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I have a bad feeling for TR today...

Hope he gets retired safely, I can't say I want him to win as they'll get even greedier and make him come back next year 

Hoping he's pulled up safely and retired, then comes back to Aintree for the past winners parade
		
Click to expand...

I hope he wins, the celebrations would be something else and it would be a fitting end to a spectacular career. I think he can do it as well 😁


----------



## leflynn (16 March 2022)

@ Elf - I always loved Hexham (local to me), hope you have a good day otherwise!


----------



## Laafet (16 March 2022)

Had a good day yesterday - popped some play money in my WH account and ended up with extra so that's a bonus, am also 12th on the company tipping comp. Fingers crossed for a good day 2. I love Tiger Roll, he was one of ours  we practically gave him away!


----------



## Chiffy (16 March 2022)

Just wanted to say Hi Everyone who is following Cheltenham. I used to go, back in the day I didn’t live so far away. I will not be commenting here or looking at facebook during the day as I am having to record for later. I have two grandchildren and three extra dogs staying while my daughter and her OH are at Cheltenham. I sit down to watch after bedtime…..children’s that is. Loved yesterday, much better showing from the British than last year. Well done Lucinda’s yard, hoping for more today. I am also a Nico fan which I know some people aren’t. I was well happy with his winners yesterday.
Enjoy it all today.
PS, hoping Stage Star goes well.


----------



## Brummyrat (16 March 2022)

Come on here just to say well
done to Elf and the team, what a ride that was!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2022)

Brummyrat said:



			Come on here just to say well
done to Elf and the team, what a ride that was!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! It was very much a duck and dive, weave his way through kind of race! Different tactics on Hank today though as he tends to be a front runner.


----------



## Velcrobum (16 March 2022)

Bravemansgame is out. Looking at Hank's form he stands a very good chance as he has won in soft. L'Homme Presse has not run over this distance before. Looks like it will be an interesting but very very tough race.


----------



## Birker2020 (16 March 2022)

reynold said:



			Glad I'm now retired and can watch good racing like this.

Condolences to the connections of the horse fatally injured in the first race.
		
Click to expand...

Shallwehaveonemore? a five year old gelding.   Such a shame.


----------



## Gamebird (19 March 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I think they stable most of them at Aintree and just have that days runners at Cheltenham itself. So they shuttle back and forth for the big teams - Mullins, Elliot and De Bromhead. The ones with only a handful stay at Chetlenham.
		
Click to expand...

So we had horses at Cheltenham from Saturday afternoon (when i arrived). Mostly Tuesday's runners, plus a couple for later in the week who'd benefit from travelling earlier, and a couple whose declarations hadn't been decided yet. More trickled in over the next couple of days up to a maximum of 36 horses at Cheltenham by Tuesday morning. The rest went from Ireland to Aintree and came down throughout the rest of the week as the runners went straight home after racing. So every horse had at least one night at Cheltenham (and exercise in the morning there), and some were actually there for 6 nights for various reasons. Elliots did similar.


----------



## humblepie (19 March 2022)

Gamebird said:



			So we (WP Mullins) had horses at Cheltenham from Saturday afternoon (when i arrived). Mostly Tuesday's runners, plus a couple for later in the week who'd benefit from travelling earlier, and a couple whose declarations hadn't been decided yet. More trickled in over the next couple of days up to a maximum of 36 horses at Cheltenham by Tuesday morning. The rest went from Ireland to Aintree and came down throughout the rest of the week as the runners went straight home after racing. So every horse had at least one night at Cheltenham (and exercise in the morning there), and some were actually there for 6 nights for various reasons. Elliots did similar.
		
Click to expand...

Hi wondered if you were there - imagine you had an amazing if very busy time.   Think it must be brilliant early morning when they are exercising on course.
How many runners did you have in total?  And congrats on the wins.


----------



## Gamebird (19 March 2022)

humblepie said:



			Hi wondered if you were there - imagine you had an amazing if very busy time.   Think it must be brilliant early morning when they are exercising on course.
How many runners did you have in total?  And congrats on the wins.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a very busy week. I did Saturday afternoon until Friday night, and most were 14hr days. I think 63 runners in all 😳, and 10 winners. Riding out in the mornings is my favourite bit, especially on Tuesday morning which is very much the calm before the storm, with an army of photographers and cameramen. We have an excellent team.


----------



## humblepie (20 March 2022)

Gamebird said:



			Yes, a very busy week. I did Saturday afternoon until Friday night, and most were 14hr days. I think 63 runners in all 😳, and 10 winners. Riding out in the mornings is my favourite bit, especially on Tuesday morning which is very much the calm before the storm, with an army of photographers and cameramen. We have an excellent team.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Can imagine that’s amazing riding out there.


----------

